# had my first abt last night.



## mcp9 (Apr 8, 2009)

went to a buddy's house and ate last night.  he didnt know it, but was cooking abts.  and they were good.  so now im interested in them.
these were seedless jalopenos with some cream cheese, wrapped in deer meat, wrapped in bacon.

now my questions are, how long does something like this take to smoke?  and at what temp?  this should be an easy one for some of yall.

thanks in advance


----------



## wutang (Apr 8, 2009)

Depending on the temps I am running, my abts usually take about 2 hrs. But I just cook them until the bacon gets crispy so the time varies a little.


----------



## roksmith (Apr 8, 2009)

I do mine wrapped completely in sausage, but without the bacon.
I know they're done when a little bit of the cream cheese starts to try and force it's way out thru the sausage.

The first one (or two) that leak become legal chef samples : )


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 8, 2009)

Same here. I have never had them take longer then 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## rivet (Apr 8, 2009)

YEP, what they said. If you cut the tops off and don't wrap them with bacon, just using the vertical jalapeno smoker-holder they take a bit less time. Your call!


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratulations on getting yourself hooked on what I consider to be the best munchin food for the cook.....and whatever is left over the guests can eat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I agree with the other 2 - 2 1/2 hours depending on Temp


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Some like the crunch in their peppers and do less time.  For me, it's about 2 or so hours also.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 8, 2009)

For some odd reason I have never made ABTs before, but I'm planning on it with tomorrows smoke.
I plan on mixing the cream cheese with a few slices of pre-smoked fattie from a few days back, mix it good, stuff them and then wrap with bacon.  I figure that should be some fine ABT action, and of course there will be Qview when I do them...


----------



## morkdach (Apr 8, 2009)

ah heck mine take 2 ta 5 hrs never go by time and they will turn out great.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't stuff with anything that needs to be cooked.  So I go by the bacon.  When the bacon looks good, and has the right crunch, it's done.  I don't recall it ever taking 2 hrs.  

Huh.  Haven't made ABTs in a couple weeks, and Friday night is coming up.  Sounds like a good Friday evening project.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 9, 2009)

sounds like tex is making armadillo eggs and not ABT's-my ABT go 2-2.5 hrs-my armadillo eggs longer-3-3.5


----------

